# New Rec Tec Stampede



## skooter (Jan 24, 2019)

I broke down and bought a pellet grill and couldn’t be happier. WiFi controller with two meat probes. I’ve done a couple overnight cooks and the graph on the phone shows it didn’t vary 2 degrees! Made pizzas on it at 540 degrees in 15 degree weather. I highly recommend Rec Tec if you’re considering a pellet grill.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jan 24, 2019)

My friend got the bull last year and loves it.  I hear Rec Tec has a really good warranty as well.


----------



## skooter (Jan 24, 2019)

Everyone raves about their customer service, I haven’t needed anything from them yet myself. Heard lots of people say that they even cover things out of warranty.


----------



## ToppDogg (Jan 24, 2019)

Grats on the Stampede,  I'm real close from choosing the stampede myself.  One thing holding me back, the lack of a front or right side shelf.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jan 24, 2019)

ToppDogg said:


> Grats on the Stampede,  I'm real close from choosing the stampede myself.  One thing holding me back, the lack of a front or right side shelf.



Were u the one between that and the bull from last week?


----------



## mike243 (Jan 24, 2019)

Congrats,love to have some shelfs my self,reckon I will build some this spring when it gets warm enuf to work outside


----------



## ToppDogg (Jan 24, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Were u the one between that and the bull from last week?


I was not but I am still thinking between the Camp Chef or the Rec Tec. :)


----------



## banderson7474 (Jan 24, 2019)

ToppDogg said:


> I was not but I am still thinking between the Camp Chef or the Rec Tec. :)


My friend said the warranty cant be equaled and the quality of the bull is great


----------



## skooter (Jan 25, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Were u the one between that and the bull from last week?


No, I’ve had mine for a few weeks. I just felt the Bull was overkill for me size wise.


----------



## skooter (Jan 25, 2019)

ToppDogg said:


> Grats on the Stampede,  I'm real close from choosing the stampede myself.  One thing holding me back, the lack of a front or right side shelf.


I added a folding shelf to the front of mine with these nice marine Stainless Steel folding shelf brackets from Amazon.
Amarine-made Heavy Duty Polished... I’ll post a picture this weekend.


----------



## skooter (Jan 25, 2019)

I just have a piece of 2 x 12 on it right now but I’m finishing off a nice piece of live edge Cherry to replace it soon. This is the folding shelf brackets I mentioned above.


----------



## ToppDogg (Jan 25, 2019)

I like the shelf, have the brackets saved on Amazon,  ordered the Stampede today, now comes the long wait for it to arrive.   I live in Washington State so hopefully see it next week.


----------



## skooter (Jan 25, 2019)

ToppDogg said:


> I like the shelf, have the brackets saved on Amazon,  ordered the Stampede today, now comes the long wait for it to arrive.   I live in Washington State so hopefully see it next week.


I’ve seen pics of all different kinds of shelf materials. I saw one guy used aluminum diamond plate.


----------



## FSUguy (Mar 31, 2019)

Do you have any pictures of some of the ones you found? And also suggestions on places to get them from? I finding diamond plate at Lowes that's 24" x 30", but that seems like you would be standing too far away from the Stampede. Need something about 12" x 30" and don't really have a way to cut diamond plate.

Thanks!


----------



## skooter (Apr 1, 2019)

Yeah I decided that 12 x 30 would be deep enough. As far as a source for diamond plate goes, I would just call a local sheet metal fabricator, they usually have drops left over from previous jobs and are usually glad to cut to size for you for cash.


----------



## FSUguy (Apr 1, 2019)

skooter said:


> Yeah I decided that 12 x 30 would be deep enough. As far as a source for diamond plate goes, I would just call a local sheet metal fabricator, they usually have drops left over from previous jobs and are usually glad to cut to size for you for cash.



Ok, thanks. I called a fabricating shop and they said the diamond plate that size and 1/4" thick would be about 25-30 lbs and were worried about it rusting with food, etc being put and/or potentially spilled on it. Has that been an issue for you and does the grill become font heavy? They offered a solution of 304 stainless steel 1/16" thick that would run about $50 for 12" x 30", but suggested needing some kind of underbracing, etc so it doesn't bend or warp. They can bend flanges or bracing, but the price goes up substantially. Any suggestions?


----------



## banderson7474 (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm curious, why do you want a 1/4 inch thick metal for that?  I would go with what they recommend and put a piece of wood underneath it to brace it.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 1, 2019)

I went for the Bull.  love it!  cant be too big - bahahahaha.  Love it!!


----------



## skooter (Apr 1, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I'm curious, why do you want a 1/4 inch thick metal for that?  I would go with what they recommend and put a piece of wood underneath it to brace it.





FSUguy said:


> Ok, thanks. I called a fabricating shop and they said the diamond plate that size and 1/4" thick would be about 25-30 lbs and were worried about it rusting with food, etc being put and/or potentially spilled on it. Has that been an issue for you and does the grill become font heavy? They offered a solution of 304 stainless steel 1/16" thick that would run about $50 for 12" x 30", but suggested needing some kind of underbracing, etc so it doesn't bend or warp. They can bend flanges or bracing, but the price goes up substantially. Any suggestions?


I would go with 1/8” aluminum diamond plate. 1/4” is a bit of overkill. If you want to go with stainless, the 1/16” would be fine with just the front edge bent down. That should stiffen it up plenty. In fact I think that’s what I may go with after all.


----------



## FSUguy (Apr 2, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I'm curious, why do you want a 1/4 inch thick metal for that?  I would go with what they recommend and put a piece of wood underneath it to brace it.





skooter said:


> I would go with 1/8” aluminum diamond plate. 1/4” is a bit of overkill. If you want to go with stainless, the 1/16” would be fine with just the front edge bent down. That should stiffen it up plenty. In fact I think that’s what I may go with after all.



OK, thanks for your suggestions. I just asked what this particular fabricator had in diamond plate and they told me they had 1/4".


----------



## dieseladdiction (Apr 2, 2019)

I have heard of people using a shelf from Traeger and it sounds as if Rec tec is going to be coming out with a shelf in the near future


----------



## banderson7474 (Apr 2, 2019)

Rec Tec already has a shelf.  Well at least for the bull they do.


----------



## dieseladdiction (Apr 2, 2019)

Was talking about the Stampede


----------

